
You can teach a computer to play games, but better that it teach itself - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21645108-you-can-teach-computer-play-games-better-it-teach-itself-computers?fsrc=scn%2Ffb%2Fte%2Fpe%2Fed%2Fcomputersgaming
======
roye
I didn't get much from the linked blurb, but the title made me think: if you
sample training data exhaustively and then run a learning process, could you
then take the training data maximizing algorithm performance to then better
train humans at the same task?

~~~
SanderMak
Check out this recent discussion on machine teaching:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9114053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9114053)

------
ximeng
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109157)

------
phkahler
Just realized that feeding video from 2600 games into an AI is a form of
cheat. All sprites are going to be fed perfectly into the AI as compared to
using a video camera looking at at TV where pixels will not be perfect. Still
a nice achievement, but one very complex aspect of "learn by watching" has
been eliminated.

~~~
sukilot
Normaizing video into a logical grid is a very simple preliminary task in
machine vision. It's not a challenge for state of the art systems.

------
pathikrit
Why not teach itself to teach itself to play?

~~~
sova
your comment is deliciously meta =]

------
delibes
Tic-tac-toe - it isn't in the list. The only winning move is not to play.

~~~
glxc
nah, that's from season 1 of the Wire

